# Venison Sausage with Pork Fat?



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

We have several pounds of 2 year-old unrendered pork lard in the freezer. Would you use this to add fat to your venison sausage or recommend getting beef tallow? Please give me your reasons for not adding pork fat to the venison if you don't think it would work.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I prefer pork fat over beef fat. To me, better taste... Back in Illinois, if you had any deer sausage made with beef fat, you were the odd man out.

Matter a fact, I just picked up a really nice fatty Picnic Roast at the store the other day to mix in with my deer next week..


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I use what I have. As I trim meat all year long I freeze the fat for sausage. The only thing I don't do it mix the fats. I have Jewish friends, so I want to know exactly which fat is in each bag of sausage....just in case the kids are here on pizza night or we want to have sausage for a sleep over breakfast.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Pork fat, hands down.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Pork fat, as long as it doesn't have Freezer Funk.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

For my whole life of hunting, it is all I have ever added to my deer meat. Works great, tastes awesome!


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Pork fat all the way. We've used it for the last 40 years and it's the only way to go.
Bob


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I had to "walk it back" and "rethink" my sausage a couple years ago after getting a roll from a friend. Best I ever had and come to find out the only difference in his and mine was he uses ZERO fat! Instead for a 30 pound batch it's 25 deer and 5 lb pork loin. Now all the watching the temps and concern about "melt-out" of the fats etc are gone. It made the job of making it a lot easier and you can't beat the end product!

Wade


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

I have always used both, but not mixed together. Usually I use the pork fat for those items that are to be eaten soonest and the beef fat is used for those that are to be in the freezer for a longer time. 

A butcher (an old-fashion, real butcher) once told me that pork fat does not freeze for long periods of time (6 to 12 months) as well as beef fat. Ever since then I have always cut my venison burger and sausage with pork fat but that was always eaten first and the venison burger and sausage with beef fat was eaten last.

TRellis


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I know someone who just goes to the store and buys ground pork and mixes half and half with his ground venison.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Fresh pork fat ground in is OK but I like fresh pork added. Lard is different, I would not use lard in sausage or 2 year old anything. Never beef tallow....James


----------

